# 66 Chevy Truck in HDR



## |)\/8 (Oct 26, 2007)

This is a co-workers truck, not in the best of shape, but it is his baby,:roll:.  And yes, he is handicapped.


----------



## LokiZ (Oct 26, 2007)

I love this shot, was perfect for HDR In my opinion


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice, the only thing you may want to try is to add a little bit more contrast to the shot. I think HDR's have the tendency to come out a little flat, so usually adding contrast in photoshop works out well.


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is an example of what I mean about contrast in HDR's. 

BEFORE:


|)\/8 said:


>


____


----------



## |)\/8 (Oct 26, 2007)

RKW3 said:


> Nice, the only thing you may want to try is to add a little bit more contrast to the shot. I think HDR's have the tendency to come out a little flat, so usually adding contrast in photoshop works out well.



Ahh... yes that made it "pop" little more, very good, thanks.


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't like the way I've seen HDRs done on this forum most of the time.  It always looks cartoonish.


----------



## MarcusM (Oct 26, 2007)

I actually like these that look somewhat cartoonish, especially the one of the runner that was sitting on the steps, that was the best I've seen by far. It looked like a combination of a Norman Rockwell painting and a photograph. I like to know for sure that it is an HDR when I look at it.

Nice HDR by the way, the touch-up with the contrast really did give it more pop!


----------



## |)\/8 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> I don't like the way I've seen HDRs done on this forum most of the time.  It always looks cartoonish.



I was not really going for a cartoonish effect, but I did want it to look more like a painting and this is what I had in mind before I took the actual photos to comprise the HDR.


----------



## Roger (Oct 27, 2007)

I think you acheived the 'painted' look, I also don't normally like the heavy end of HDR but this subject suits the treament.....coooool truck btw.


----------



## HoboSyke (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks really good!  I think the blues on the building and handrail, and handicapped sign are a too strong and kinda draws the eye away from the truck a lil bit. Overall, great work.


----------



## Doug (Oct 27, 2007)

This looks totaly awsome.  I would like to know how it's done.  I know Photomatrix is used but how many photos did you combine and at what settings did you use?


----------



## |)\/8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Like I said, I shot this with the intention of creating an HDR image and my intentions were to make it look more like a painting.  Here are the 3 images I used to make the HDR with the settings, the exif data should be intact.  The original files were shot in RAW.

1. ISO 100, f/7.1, 1/40 shutter







2. ISO 100, f/7.1, 1/160 shutter






3. ISO 100, f/7.1, 1/10 shutter


----------



## Deadeye008 (Oct 28, 2007)

Geat work on the HDR processing. You got it perfect for this shot.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Oct 29, 2007)

It looks kinda like an airbrush painting. If that's the effect you were going for - Bravo!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 29, 2007)

Very well done.  Im diggin this one.


----------



## The Empress (Oct 29, 2007)

very nice!!! i love HDR


----------



## tedgtfan (Oct 29, 2007)

|)\/8 said:


> I was not really going for a cartoonish effect, but I did want it to look more like a painting and this is what I had in mind before I took the actual photos to comprise the HDR.


 
I Like it
So HDR is a post production thing you do? I asked this quetion on another thread but I don't think they understood. my Question was on a Hi-res thread and I asked if Hi-res was a lens,camera or post production application (thinking now it's just how they are downloaded to net, right?). Is HDR and Hi-Res the same or different and is HDr a post production thing? I'm gathering it's a post and multi exposure process, by what I'm reading but not sure. Many Thanks if you might could explain and help me out with this one


----------



## |)\/8 (Oct 29, 2007)

tedgtfan said:


> I Like it
> So HDR is a post production thing you do? I asked this quetion on another thread but I don't think they understood. my Question was on a Hi-res thread and I asked if Hi-res was a lens,camera or post production application (thinking now it's just how they are downloaded to net, right?). Is HDR and Hi-Res the same or different and is HDr a post production thing? I'm gathering it's a post and multi exposure process, by what I'm reading but not sure. Many Thanks if you might could explain and help me out with this one



HDR stands for High Dynamic Range and is made up of 2 or more exposures.  Here are a few links that go into the process in detail.  Some people try to make an HDR from one file but this is really just tone mapping.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_dynamic_range_imaging

http://www.popphoto.com/howto/3038/how-to-create-high-dynamic-range-images.html

http://range.wordpress.com/2006/07/...aphy-a-how-to-or-saturday-morning-relaxation/


----------



## metallicturd (Oct 29, 2007)

How do you make a High Dynamic Resolution? This pic is awesome. (warning: noob)


----------



## tedgtfan (Oct 29, 2007)

|)\/8 said:


> HDR stands for High Dynamic Range and is made up of 2 or more exposures. Here are a few links that go into the process in detail. Some people try to make an HDR from one file but this is really just tone mapping.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_dynamic_range_imaging
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for the info


----------



## |)\/8 (Oct 30, 2007)

metallicturd said:


> How do you make a High Dynamic Resolution? This pic is awesome. (warning: noob)



Check out the links in the previous post, and it is High Dynamic Range, not resolution, .


----------



## metallicturd (Oct 30, 2007)

haha whoooops!  thanks


----------



## metallicturd (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't get over this image it looks AWESOME! lol


----------

